# Need Advice Badly



## EverHopeful (Jul 14, 2009)

.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm not afraid of a female zombie! How did I determine she is female you ask? Cause apparently she just got her period and needs our help very badly! 

First things first... Here have some brains:


----------

